# cutting broken tree leaning onto other tree



## Ekkah (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi all,

New member on your forum, and quite new in the business of cutting down trees.
After some searching I could not find answer to my question, hence trying to post it here:

I got some experience in taking down windblown trees, but only where the tree has either broken mid-stem and crown touch the ground or where root plate is loose and tree leans onto other healthy tree.

However, I'm now facing my first - "tree broken mid-sten, and crown leans onto other healthy tree"


I have not yet seen the actual tree (or any photo) but perhaps there are some generic technics to use.
At least, I know it's best to NOT cut down the supporting tree B and try to avoid working straight under the top stem.

Initial idea is to throw a rope on top-stem and simply try to pull it down. Also, tie a rope on A-stem in order to eventually be able to pull it down after possibly preparing a hinge on A-stem


----------



## old CB (Sep 6, 2018)

Without seeing the actual tree(s), we can only suggest . . .

But yes, get a rope onto the upper part of tree A. You can try to pull it, but more than likely you'll have to sever tree A at the base. I would likely find an anchor to one side--in other words at a 90 degree angle to a line thru A & B. Attach a come-along to the anchor and tension your rope pretty good. Then fall tree A in that 90 degree direction. Before making cuts in A, have your escape route clear, and be wide awake at every stage and ready to go quickly.

You might even pull the top of A loose from B, and then fell A. Never know on these things. But it's one step at at a time.


----------



## Ekkah (Sep 6, 2018)

old CB said:


> Without seeing the actual tree(s), we can only suggest . . .
> 
> But yes, get a rope onto the upper part of tree A. You can try to pull it, but more than likely you'll have to sever tree A at the base. I would likely find an anchor to one side--in other words at a 90 degree angle to a line thru A & B. Attach a come-along to the anchor and tension your rope pretty good. Then fall tree A in that 90 degree direction. Before making cuts in A, have your escape route clear, and be wide awake at every stage and ready to go quickly.
> 
> You might even pull the top of A loose from B, and then fell A. Never know on these things. But it's one step at at a time.



Thanks! Good idea to minimize the possible felling directions with the rope/come-along.
Since I'm most afraid of the upper part of A, perhaps even try to route my rope-attached-to-upper-A via a higher point in B, just need to practice that throw rope a bit...


----------



## Mustang71 (Sep 7, 2018)

I like the drawing but I'm not sure how big we are talking. If it's not to big I would throw the rope around it and pull it with an ATV. If its bigger then a come a long but make sure to get out of the way when it goes. If that doesn't work then do what is above it sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Ekkah (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi again,

Just to finish up the thread;
Got the tree down safely yesterday. Did not get any good pictures but roughly the situation was:
A was broken just below half height, B was more a bunch of smaller trees.


Initially pulled down A's crown to the ground using rope and come-along
Release some of the strain in A's branches.
Not possible to twist/rotate upper A stem of the hinge but could be pulled loose with come-along.


----------



## Todd E. Tarter (Jul 19, 2019)

I have a very similar situation. The top of the Locust tree is wedged in a fork of an Elm tree.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jul 19, 2019)

On situations like these I depend upon my robe saw to make the process safe. Thanks


----------



## Canyon Angler (Jul 20, 2019)

Robe saw?


----------



## TreeMonkee58 (Aug 25, 2019)

Todd E. Tarter said:


> View attachment 748188
> I have a very similar situation. The top of the Locust tree is wedged in a fork of an Elm tree.



Climb the elm and set a TIP, coil all ropes out of the way so the locust can't snag a rope or your self and then cut the top out of the locust. 
Climb down and remove the spar

Not recommended if this is outside your comfort zone. If you do it right the top will drop and you'll be hanging on your rope. Do it wrong and you may have a bad day.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 26, 2019)

Ted Jenkins said:


> On situations like these I depend upon my robe saw to make the process safe. Thanks



My bad use a rope saw instead. Thanks


----------



## ArtB (Aug 28, 2019)

5 or 6 wraps of primacord?


----------



## chainsawchap (Dec 23, 2019)

wow that looks very dangerous I would recommend a cherry picker to get the dead fall out of there be carefull I am no pro but I would think a cherry picker or a pro arborist could do that for you. have a great holiday


----------



## moojpg2 (Jan 2, 2020)

Todd E. Tarter said:


> View attachment 748188
> I have a very similar situation. The top of the Locust tree is wedged in a fork of an Elm tree.



Really no good way to do that without climbing the elm.


----------



## old CB (Jan 2, 2020)

moojpg2 said:


> Really no good way to do that without climbing the elm.


Yikes! I can think of about 5 ways to go better than climbing the elm.

First & easiest--get a rope around the busted horizontal piece of locust (at its lower/bigger end) and pull it down with a come-along. It's probably busted almost free anyway.

Even before that, and simpler still, I'd probably just cut the locust at its base and work the thing down. From a photo it's almost impossible to determine, and even when you plan to do something one way you may show up and do it another way.

Getting that locust top on the ground does not look complicated to me. But climbing does not look necessary.


----------



## quantico (Jan 4, 2020)

I am in no way a real tree person with skills.. but i am an engineer with good physics understanding. I would think cut down tree that is broken 90 degrees off axis from the ground to release tension and keep cutting piece by piece. Put a line above the break and put tension with a winch or come a long just to keep things from getting out of control.


----------



## Griff93 (Jan 4, 2020)

These kind of situations lead to the accident briefs we get to read about in the tcia magazine. Please be very careful or have a pro handle this. The only safe place in this situation is to cut from above the snag. Even then, you sometime can have a situation where the snag is cut loose at the base and the whole top flips or the other tree breaks now that 100% of the top weight is on it.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 7, 2020)

Pulling the broken part of the locust off of it's stem is the best way to handle this IMO. The worst part of that is being under the tree for a bit to get the rope secured....but if it's been up there a while it's probably not coming down too quickly. Looks like it's busted off enough to be able to pull it off.

If that doesn't work, get another line over the top of the stem. Put pressure on both the but of the top, and the top of the stem to the same direction 90º to the direction of where the top is hung up, and fall the stem to the direction of the lines.

I personally don't want to be in the Elm...if that top pivots while I'm up in the tree, that could be a disaster.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 19, 2020)

Climb the elm, cut all the locust outside where its wedged in the elm so the locust only consists of its connecting point. Cut the locust a couple of feet inside the elm and the top will fall out. Fall the stub. If the locust top remains attached to the stub, climb the adjacent tree and swing over, so youre never underneath the hungup top.


----------



## Haironyourchest (Jan 19, 2020)

I'd second the very first reply - comalong assist and fell perpendicular to the broken top. Maybe make the felling cuts with a polesaw, depending on size and condition of the tree.


----------



## TreeDoctorsoftheWorld (Feb 3, 2020)

take extra care on working elms, they tend to swish around back and forth. You need to have experienced climber working on situations like this


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 6, 2020)

Definitely get above that top, like said above. Cut as much weight off as possible from above till you have just one or two branches holding up the top. Then release the top, easier said then done from the keyboard. Just make sure your ropes are clear or lift/bucket truck is as far away as possible in case of a bad spin or roll.


----------



## JovanMira425 (Feb 6, 2020)

start from the top, free some weight and work your self downwards


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Feb 6, 2020)

Jeff Jepson's book 'To fell a tree' has this exact scenario layed out in it.

Lets assume 0 degrees is the direction of the top that has fallen into the live tree, so the top is pointing towards 0º and the butt is pointing towards 180º. 

His suggestion is to secure a rope to the stem as far up as possible. Then put in your face cut towards 180º, back cut, place wedge(if possible), continue back cut and leave a 15% hinge(you don't want it leaving while you're under it), and then pull the whole system down at 180º from a safe distance. This will dislodge the top and pull the stem down.


----------

